# Spring Duck index still high



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Duck Index Remains High

North Dakota's 2004 spring breeding duck index was the third highest on
record, despite a 16 percent decrease in available water areas.

The 57th annual spring survey, conducted May 10-14, showed an index of more
than 4.3 million birds, 113 percent above the 1948-2003 average and 9
percent higher than last year, according to Mike Johnson, migratory game
bird management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Duck indices were up from 2003 for all species except mallard and
blue-winged teal. The most significant increases were for redheads (51
percent), gadwall (44 percent) and wigeon (39 percent).

The index for mallards, although down 9 percent from 2003, was still 152
percent above the long-term average. Blue-winged teal, down 14 percent from
last year, were 53 percent above the long-term average.

The survey is conducted by biologists driving more than 1,800 miles on eight
routes spread across the state running from Canada to South Dakota.
Observers count all ducks and water areas within 220 yards of the roadway,
Johnson said. "This large sample gives indices from which we can compare
year-to-year changes and the long-term trends of habitat conditions and
waterfowl numbers."

Even though the 2004 water index was down from last year, it still remained
31 percent above the 1948-2003 average. Better water conditions were noted
in the east, Johnson said, with much drier conditions in the west and
northwest. "Water conditions in many of the larger semi-permanent and
permanent wetlands remain high, but was considerably reduced compared to
recent years," he added. "Many temporary, seasonal and semi-permanent
wetlands had dried since last spring."

However, Johnson mentioned, recent rains have improved water conditions in
the north and east since the survey was completed. "It appears the dry
conditions of last fall, winter and early spring have been replaced by above
normal precipitation across the northern and eastern portions of the state,"
Johnson continued. "Even though the 2004 water index is well above average,
much of this water at the time of the survey was in larger semi-permanent
and permanent wetlands, which are of less benefit to breeding ducks than the
smaller temporary and seasonal wetlands."

The July brood survey will provide a better idea of duck production, and a
better insight into what to expect this fall, Johnson said. "Despite large
populations and prospects for a good production year, fall weather always
has a big impact on the success of the hunting season," he said.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This weekend I was all over back country roads west of Devils Lake in some serious pothole country and I never saw a single duckling. Yes there are ducks but no little ones. I'm sure some are nesting but man it doesn't look very good right now.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Jed, Were you fishing up there??? What is your schedule like this weekend. I would like to try and get after the walleyes/smallmouth/slimers/sunfish again :lol: :lol: .Let me know if you will be around.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I was in a wedding this weekend so no fishing. I need a relaxing weekend. Liver took some serious punishment. Still not feeling 100% and its Monday. Not sure what is going on this weekend. I may be up for some fishing. I'll let you know more later this week.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Jed,

I saw the same thing. Although, I saw lots of drakes of both mallards and gaddies, few hens. I am hoping that they were all sitting on nests or hiding with the brood. I saw more broods in the evening chasing bugs on the open water and they are a lot smaller than the ducklings at the lake which look almost ready to fly.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

gg, same thing here west of VC, *no* ducklings. Have only seen one brood so far. What the heck is going on guys? Plenty of adults. This spring we seeded through the small wetlands as they were dry. Did the dry early spring hurt the food intake neccessary for egg production?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Traveled from Minot to Bowbells (went through Mohall). Have only seen one brood myself. Still seeing two to three males on one female flying around. Hope they are hiding or something.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I saw the first brood on Friday.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We drove through some of the areas we hunt early canadas on Saturday and I saw one brood of mallards. That's it. They were the just hatched variety. These next few weeks will determine what kind of success the ducks will have this year. But its getting damn late now. To be honest I am not very optimistic. It could be a pretty small flight this year coming out of ND.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

This weekend I fished south central ND. Was through Gackle, Fredonia, Lehr, Ashley and other areas. I saw fairly good numbers of ducklings. There is the usual size difference. You have ducks that appear almost ready to fledge and others the size of ping pong balls. I am hoping that you will see them come on strong in the next week. Where you have CRP near the sloughs you have ducks.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

This past weekend I was driving NE of DL up between there and east toward Lakota. Saw lots of ducks, a lot of drakes. I drove down a prairie two-track road through some grass and kicked up quite a few hens. Made a quick retreat after a Mallard hen almost took off the rear view mirror. So hopefully a lot more hens with little ones start to show up the water. Season is going to be here before a guy knows it.


----------

